# Rats. Making nest when not pregnant?



## 66Haya (Mar 12, 2018)

I have two female rats. They always have been together since I brought them. They both had a contact with male rat and few days ago one of them got babies. I had to move the other one to different cage just because there wasn't enough space for both of them and babies.The other fem she was ok and didn't do anything different but few days ago she started making a nest and it's new to me because when they were together they never did such a thing. Is there possibility that she might be pregnant too or is it okay for rat to make nest even though she never did that in the past?


----------



## PepaCub (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello. While I am no expert on rat breeding, it seems as though a few things have changed for her recently and so a change in behaviour wouldn't be that much out of place for her right now.

Sleeping on her own may have caused her to build a nest as she now has no-one to keep her warm at night - so it could be as simple as that. She may have been pregnant also (you don't specify what he contact was with the male) and even if she didn't have live pups, (or wasn't even pregnant) her hormones could have been awakened and caused the nest building behaviour.

Does she have any other symptoms or anything? And how long will she be alone for now?


----------



## 66Haya (Mar 12, 2018)

Don't think she's going to have babies. By observing her I think she's just sad because her friend is away it might be also tge case she's making a nest just like you said.
I have other fem rat it's just that this one doesn't like other rats because she had always been on her own and that's my first rat so she's always jealous of the new ones but I did put the cages beside each other so I think maybe that helps a little also I let them two run on my bed together and they're ok with each other. It's just that they cannot be in the same cage no matter how many times I cleaned and desinfected it..so she's going to stay bit alone for a while now but she's still playing with other rats few minutes a day


----------

